

The AI Games – Create a Bot for Tetris and Join the Competition - ScottWRobinson
http://theaigames.com/competitions/ai-block-battle

======
acomjean
Interesting.

I like these types of "program it and compete" things. It wasn't clear that
the rules were fully fleshed out here. Some other of theses I've seen.
prisoner's dilemma game: Algorithms compete. Some simple ones work very
effectively. I can't find an online version.

IBM's robocode (building virtual robot tank control system, put in an
arena...). I'm not sure this is still running either

Code Combat multiplayer arenas: [https://codecombat.com/play-
old](https://codecombat.com/play-old)

